
Kickstarter comparison of the new GDPR-compliant Policy [pdf] - ldng
https://d3mlfyygrfdi2i.cloudfront.net/kickstarter-privacy-policy-changes-may-2018.pdf
======
ldng
I can't help but note some "interesting" removals.

"Protecting your information—and being transparent about the ways we use it—is
one of the core commitments we make to you. You entrust us with your
information, and we take our responsibility to protect that trust to heart."

"We do not and will not sell your data."

